# Digimon Xros Wars



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 6, 2010)

[yt]TPPhBsqBS-A[/yt]

_Featuring the sixth entry of Digimon animation, Digimon Xros Wars (pronounced as "cross wars") features the story of Taiki Kudo and his partner Shoutmon, leading an army of Digimon to face evil and become the king of Digimon World. Premiering in July 6th, 7:27pm, march against the hordes of Digimon and Digi-xros your way to victory!_

*Characters:*

*Xros Heart Army*

*TAIKI KUDO*






Hot-blooded 7th grader, Taiki is the protagonist and carries the traditional goggles of the former heroes. He leads the Xrosheart/Cross Heart Army along with his partner Shoutmon. He sees himself as a hero and wants to save the Digimon World after receiving the call. He is allied with various Digimon (like Dondokomon) to fight off evil.

Voiced by Minami Takayama who did voices of Conan (Detective Conan), Dilandau (Escaflowne), Hao (Shaman King).

*ZENJIROU TSURUGI*





Taiki's rival and friend, Zenjirou is a skilled kendo practitioner who joins Taiki's adventure. He has no Digimon partner, but he repairs Ballistamon.

Voiced by Ryoko Shiraishi who did voices of Kaede (Negima), Asuka (Tekken), and Jude (Wild ARMs 4).

*AKARI HINOMOTO*





Taiki's childhood friend, she is sweet and caring yet worries about Taiki. She has no Digimon partner, but carries *Cutemon*, a pink rabbit, with her.

Voiced by Daisuke Kishio who did the voices of Tack Capford (Another Century's Episode 2), Edge Maverick (Star Ocean 4), Atsuma (Enchanted Arms).

*SHOUTMON*





Taiki's partner. Quite vocal and aggressive, he is the leader and hero of a small Digimon village which he defends from attacks coming from the Bagura Army. He teams up with Taiki to save the world and be Digimon King. He can DigiXros (Digivolution through combination) with Ballistamon and Dorurumon to become Shoutmon X3.

Voiced by Chika Sakamoto who voiced Agumon (Digimon Adventure), Specter (Ape Escape), and Nuriko (Fushigi Yugi).

*BALLISTAMON*





Shoutmon's "wife" - a quiet, taciturn, robotic Digimon who accompanies Shoutmon. He doesn't speak, but he seems to communicate well with his team. He can DigiXros with Shoutmon to form Shoutmon X2, an armored Shoutmon.

Voiced by Koichi Yamadera, who voiced Shurato (Shurato), Ryouga (Ranma 1/2), and Zorrori (Zorrori). Apparently has a VA...

*DORURUMON*





This Champion-level Digimon is a loner. He doesn't listen to commands and likes to be with himself. However, he is a powerful ally. He carries with him a mysterious past. He can DigiXros with Shoutmon to form Doruru Cannon, a cannon weapon for Shoutmon.

Voiced by Takahiro Sakurai, who voiced Tentomon (Digimon Adventure), Suzaku (Code Geass), and Faldio (Valkyria Chronicles).

*STARMON SQUAD*





Starmon leads this squad (the star with shades) along with various Pickmon. They are fanboys of Shoutmon who follow him in his quest. They can DigiXros with Shoutmon X3 to become Shoutmon X4.

*SHOUTMON X4*





The combination of Shoutmon, Ballistamon, Dorurumon, and the Starmon Squad. It is a powerful mecha that wields a sword, with each "part" being sentient.

*Blue Flare Army*

*KIRIHA AONUMA*





Leader of the Blue Flare Army, leading an army full of blue Agumon-like Digimons. He wants to defeat Bagura so that he can rule the Digimon World. He once asked Taiki to join him, and soon he clashes with him. He has dark-blue *Greymon* and *Maildramon* which can DigiXros into *MetalGreymon*.

Is voiced by Takeshi Kusao, who voiced Sakuragi (Slam Dunk), Cless (Tales of Phantasia) and Dororo (Sgt. Keroro).

*Twilight Army*

*NENE AMANO*





Mysterious leader of the secret "Twilight" Army. She observes the fight between Taiki and Kiriha with her partner *Monitormon*. She has a large *DarkKnightmon* to fight for her, which is a DigiXros of two unknown Digimons.

Is voiced by Houko Kuwashima, who did the voices of Kagura (Azumanga Daioh!), Medusa (Soul Eater) and Flay Allster (Gundam Seed).

*Bagura Army*

The main antagonist of the show. Leads a bunch of evil Digimon bent on taking over the Digimon World. Already has *Lilithmon*, *Blastmon*, and *MadLeomon* working for Bagura.

*Trailers:*
Digimon Xros Wars Teaser
CM 1
CM 2
OP - Never Give Up! by Sonar Pocket

*Official Sites:*
TV Asashi
Toei

*Supplemental:*
Wikimon
Digimon Wikia


----------



## Akro (Jul 6, 2010)

*squeals*
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
I signed a petition like 2 years ago for a 6th season <33333
Lol it looks like season 1 style art


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 6, 2010)

Dorurumon <3


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 6, 2010)

I actually want to see this, though *SHOUTMON X4 looks like something out of Gurren Lagann.
*


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Digimon! woooo~ That goggle thing never goes out of style, does it?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 6, 2010)

GIF tiem

Warning for 56k users!


----------



## Taralack (Jul 7, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I actually want to see this, though *SHOUTMON X4 looks like something out of Gurren Lagann.
> *


 
Precisely the reason why I love this series so much already. SHOUTMON IS PRACTICALLY KAMINA IN DIGIMON FORM. And the Starmon with the v-glasses, omfg.

I need moaaaar!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 8, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *KIRIHA AONUMA*





WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Cless (Tales of Phantasia)


 
inb4 Kirha probably be the one only knows to rage and death and nothing more.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 8, 2010)

Subs are out btw


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

Pokemon can take that and shove it!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *DORURUMON*





WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Voiced by Takahiro Sakurai, who voiced Edward Cullen (Twilight), Jonathan Morris(Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin), Rockman X(Rockman X:Command Mission, Rockman X8,  Irregular Hunter X) Cloud Strife (Last Order: Final Fantasy VII, Final Fantasy VII Advent Children, Kingdom Hearts, Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII, Dissidia: Final Fantasy)


Tee hee.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are low key roles though - I posted his high-notes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Those are low key roles though - I posted his high-notes.



Rockman X and Cloud Strife _are_ his high-notes


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder if someone's gonna draw Dragoneer as a Xros after this.  

I'll wait for some more episodes to come out before I start watching it. ^^; I'd rather go on an Archive Binge when it's completed or near completion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

wtf is this?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder if someone's gonna draw Dragoneer as a Xros after this.
> 
> I'll wait for some more episodes to come out before I start watching it. ^^; I'd rather go on an Archive Binge when it's completed or near completion.


 
Who would he DigiXros with?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who would he DigiXros with?


 
Wargreymon? idk :x

_Edward Cullen_? *shudder*


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who would he DigiXros with?


 
Toumalmon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who would he DigiXros with?



Jipjop Betty Boop and Jipjop Edward Cullen


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 10, 2010)

Isn't technically 'neer a DigiXros of XV and Guil?


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Isn't technically 'neer a DigiXros of XV and Guil?


 
I was thinking a Monodramon evolution variant but that works too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Jipjop Betty Boop and Jipjop Edward Cullen


Haw Haw
Haw Haw
Cody from SFA3 would DigiXros with him aswell


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 10, 2010)

I watched this a few days ago, it looks promising.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2010)

Second episode sub now out. http://community.livejournal.com/ryuu_rogue/74074.html


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 15, 2010)

Why do they all look like robots? Lol, no thnx


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 15, 2010)

And now Taiki has become my favorite protagonist and Shoutmon being my favorite Rookie.

Hahaha, Kamen Rider Decade reference... said by fucking DORURUMON!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 21, 2010)

Episode 3 has so much stuff happening. No filler at all!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hahaha, Kamen Rider Decade reference... said by fucking CLOUD!


 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


>


The way how Jipjop Edward Cullen is spinning like that is very silly.
 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


>


GET EQUIPPED

WITH

.....


TORNADO DRILL.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn it people, go watch the show >: (


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm watching it. :<


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 31, 2010)

Season 1 & 2 were all that interested me... the rest were kinda bleh to me >.>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Season 1 & 2 were all that interested me... the rest were kinda bleh to me >.>


 
You should watch this!!!!



Toraneko said:


> I'm watching it. :<


 
Good to hear.

I'm surprised at little Dorurumon art and abundance of Shoutmon art.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't you mean Dorulumon? ;P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

You might as well call Garurumon Garulumon


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 30, 2010)

Love it, the new "DigiXros" definitely beats out the other series for how cool it looks when they Xros.

 Of the 17 episodes I definately think the first Digixros of Shoutmon, Ballistamon and Dorulumon into Shoutmon x3 was the coolest.

 [video=youtube;AtTSxIZNA2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtTSxIZNA2M[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 1, 2010)

Digimon have overstayed their welcome and this intro fucking proves it. All the human characters look the same as always, the Digimon look even more fucking stupid now than they did before (and that's one hell of an achievement) and for some reason they can now be combined into a Megazord.

I know Japan can do better attempts at selling toys than this. :V


----------



## Skystrider (Dec 3, 2010)

episode 18 is out with english subs, can be found here:

http://www.anime44.com/digimon-xros-wars-episode-18


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Digimon have overstayed their welcome and this intro fucking proves it. All the human characters look the same as always, the Digimon look even more fucking stupid now than they did before (and that's one hell of an achievement) and for some reason they can now be combined into a Megazord.
> 
> I know Japan can do better attempts at selling toys than this. :V


 
Stuff like this make me want to kill furries.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Stuff like this make me want to kill furries.


 That's funny, because stuff like Digimon and why it's still popular makes me want to kill furries. :3


----------

